# nef .204 handi rifle



## rookiedogger (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting a nef handi rifle in .204 ruger, it has a 22'' heavy barrel. What kind of range is this gun capable of, granted with some practice. Also, does anyone know of a better gun/scope combo for good distance under $500? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I know nothing about the Nef Handi Rifle but I do own a Weatherby in .204 Ruger with a 22" heavy barrel. The .204 Ruger is a very accurate, flat shooting cartridge and has no problem destroying prairie dogs out past 300 yards.

Like any cartridge after 300 yards you better be a good shot, know your ballistics, and be a good judge of wind if you plan to take out something as small as a prairie dog. If your rifle is sighted in at 250 yards, like mine is, you have about a 26.5" drop at 500 yards(hornady 40gr). 
Nothing a steady bipod, good mil-dot scope, and a little luck can't overcome.(And no wind)


----------

